# So when do I get out on my bike



## Easytigers (16 May 2015)

I'm loving spending time on the bike+tag-along with my son and we're getting out every weekend with a cheeky ride mid-week when work allows. Thing is that if I'm being honest (and selfish!), I'm missing the solo rides and have some lonely bikes in the shed that haven't seen the sun recently.

It wouldn't have been a problem 6 months ago but work has changed...there's a lot more courses where I have to travel and there's at least a couple of meetings each week which can last until 9 or 10pm (get into work for 7-7.30am...not moaning - just outlining timing probs). 

Just wanted to know how people juggle life, work and cycling...do I just need a change in mindset that cycling now means towing a 7 year old child around the county singing Uptown Funk to the backing of my iPhone? Or do I disappoint my son for some daddy time?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2015)

Easytigers said:


> I'm loving spending time on the bike+tag-along with my son and we're getting out every weekend with a cheeky ride mid-week when work allows. Thing is that if I'm being honest (and selfish!), I'm missing the solo rides and have some lonely bikes in the shed that haven't seen the sun recently.
> 
> It wouldn't have been a problem 6 months ago but work has changed...there's a lot more courses where I have to travel and there's at least a couple of meetings each week which can last until 9 or 10pm (get into work for 7-7.30am...not moaning - just outlining timing probs).
> 
> Just wanted to know how people juggle life, work and cycling...do I just need a change in mindset that cycling now means towing a 7 year old child around the county singing Uptown Funk to the backing of my iPhone? Or do I disappoint my son for some daddy time?


Think you need some "me time" too Russell. Anyway, I miss seeing you do some proper rides on Strava. Didn't realise work had got so hectic


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2015)

Very difficult!
I share your pain albeit back in time ....
When my 3 kids were little I still travelled a lot which meant very little me time when home. Basically I gave up cycling for about 10 years save digging the bike out for the odd charity ride or L2B.
It's not easy.
I still travel a lot but the kids are grown-up, 2 at Uni, 1 at home, but it's still hard to split cycle time and home time.

What I have done in the past is find a time to cycle that has the least impact on family life. For a long while that was either after 9pm weekdays. I even formed a Dads Sunday evening ride group and we'd meet at 8 pm for 25 miles come hell or waters high. I think it kept us same!

That's just kinda how it is.


----------



## Easytigers (16 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Think you need some "me time" too Russell. Anyway, I miss seeing you do some proper rides on Strava. Didn't realise work had got so hectic


Hi Mo, thanks for the reply. Yup, work is unfortunately taking over and the pressure is ramping up! It hit me this week when I went to wipe down and oil the bikes and realised that they hadn't been ridden -apart from the MTB that ironically I wasn't going to bother with anyway! Also my dad is down this weekend and helped me fix a broken lock... As he gazed upon my small stable of bikes he asked, "do you really need these?" 

Made me think!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2015)

Don't suppose it would be feasible to leave a bike at work and grab the occasional half hour in your lunch break. Would be better than nothing providing you have reasonable facilities for a freshen up?


----------



## Easytigers (16 May 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Very difficult!
> I share your pain albeit back in time ....
> When my 3 kids were little I still travelled a lot which meant very little me time when home. Basically I gave up cycling for about 10 years save digging the bike out for the odd charity ride or L2B.
> It's not easy.
> ...


Thanks Fab Foodie :-) guess in a weird way it's good to know that it's not just me! Like the idea of of an evening ride - especially on nights like this!
P.s. The kids road bike is still getting a lot of miles in on the turbo at Enterprise club!


----------



## RWright (16 May 2015)

Get some good lights and maybe do a little night riding if possible. I enjoy riding at night. My schedule sometimes makes it a little difficult to find time to ride and I just go out at night. Much less traffic around here at night too.

Oops, I missed Fab Foodie's post.


----------



## Easytigers (16 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't suppose it would be feasible to leave a bike at work and grab the occasional half hour in your lunch break. Would be better than nothing providing you have reasonable facilities for a freshen up?


TBH it's not great but have been working through lunch most days as I've committed to running clubs before and after school a few days a week...maybe I'm stretching myself a bit too far...difficult as I want to give the kids as many opportunities as poss.


----------



## sittingbull (16 May 2015)

Could you commute by bike?

If not, assuming you drive, could you park up somewhere secure 10 - 15 miles from work and cycle the remainder?


----------



## Easytigers (16 May 2015)

sittingbull said:


> Could you commute by bike?
> 
> If not, assuming you drive, could you park up somewhere secure 10 - 15 miles from work and cycle the remainder?


Hi sittingbull...thanks for the reply. I was commuting for quite a while and it made such a difference as it really set me up for the day. Unfortunately, I haven't had chance recently as travelling commitments as well as meetings etc would mean that I wouldn't see the kids on some days of the week - I promised myself that when I took the job, I'd make sure that I saw them everyday if possible.


----------



## Jayaly (16 May 2015)

I don't have a solution I can offer; I had to give up pretty much everything I did outside work to care for the kids, but kudos for being so committed to making time with your kids. It's a tough few years but eventually they catch you up and can do pretty much anything you can. That's fun.


----------



## young Ed (16 May 2015)

t'is hard, some days i end up working 15+hour days and then put on top of that anything that needs doing at home machinery, animals, building, maintenance etc etc
so some times i just end up having to lay off the bike for weeks or even months on end, now is one of the worst for me and cycling. just finished lambing, shearing is due to start any moment now (and that is long, hard, back breaking, hot work) and the hay season is within arms reach now (more long, hard, back breaking, hot work) and we are just starting with the major grass cutting operation round here and depending on how much i cut and how thorough i am etc that takes anywhere from half a day (working 07:00-14:00) to a full day (07:00-dark) and fingers crossed i'll find some work silage and/or harvest this year so for me the cycling is lost at the moment!

not complaining about the work, i love the work and wouldn't trade it for anything and need the money as well but it does mean the bike has a rest for a few months. although i have considered either cycling or running for just an hour or two even if after dark, i might well start soon. i'll see how i feel after a hard days work tomorrow
Cheers Ed


----------



## DCLane (16 May 2015)

Can I make a suggestion?

He's 7. Get him on his own bike plus a Trailgator. It'll help get him used to riding by himself and in a couple of years you'll be on decent-length rides together.

How do I know? My 10 year-old goes on club runs with me, up to about 50 miles. He's not the fastest but also not the slowest. We've had a couple of years riding together and I enjoy riding with him.


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2015)

DCLane said:


> Can I make a suggestion?
> 
> He's 7. Get him on his own bike plus a Trailgator. It'll help get him used to riding by himself and in a couple of years you'll be on decent-length rides together.
> 
> How do I know? My 10 year-old goes on club runs with me, up to about 50 miles. He's not the fastest but also not the slowest. We've had a couple of years riding together and I enjoy riding with him.


THIS^^^^
I have a 12yr old and a 9yr old and sometimes they can both catch me out with an unexpected turn of speed or endurance. Oldest son did the 60 mile Manchester Blackpool ride with me and my work colleaugues last year (@potsy ) at the age of 11 and they will both do 10 miles off-road around MTB centres like Cwmcarn or Llandegla so are not afraid of hills. I still rule the roost in terms of overall speed and endurance but I don't know how long for......


----------



## User482 (18 May 2015)

Easytigers said:


> I'm loving spending time on the bike+tag-along with my son and we're getting out every weekend with a cheeky ride mid-week when work allows. Thing is that if I'm being honest (and selfish!), I'm missing the solo rides and have some lonely bikes in the shed that haven't seen the sun recently.
> 
> It wouldn't have been a problem 6 months ago but work has changed...there's a lot more courses where I have to travel and there's at least a couple of meetings each week which can last until 9 or 10pm (get into work for 7-7.30am...not moaning - just outlining timing probs).
> 
> Just wanted to know how people juggle life, work and cycling...do I just need a change in mindset that cycling now means towing a 7 year old child around the county singing Uptown Funk to the backing of my iPhone? Or do I disappoint my son for some daddy time?



As the parent of two young children, I've come to accept that solo/ club cycling is going to take a back-seat for a few years. Luckily, I'm able to cycle commute and do the nursery run with a trailer, so I still get to stretch my legs. When I get the chance, I'll post some details of the family mini-tour we did recently.

You could look at night riding - it's great fun, especially on a mtb.


----------



## snorri (18 May 2015)

Life is a series of phases in which different aspects of life take up more or less of your time, just enjoy your present phase
.The bikes will still be there when your son has gained his independence.


----------



## Easytigers (18 May 2015)

Thanks guys...I think the biggest shock has been how quickly things have changed. A year ago I was commuting most days and getting out at the weekend (when my legs were able!). 

Guess its just one of those things...and I must say that I'd rather spend time with the boy :-)


----------



## User482 (18 May 2015)

Easytigers said:


> Guess its just one of those things...and I must say that I'd rather spend time with the boy :-)


Amen to that.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 May 2015)

I find 7am on a Sunday morning a great time to go out. I set the kids up with a movie (4 and 8 year olds), leave the wife in bed to snooze and pop out for 2-3 hours. The kids get their movie, if they are not fighting the wife gets a bit of a lie in and I get to go out on one of the bikes. Other than that it is a turbo in the garage or a mid week blast or two. During summer I get the trailgator out for some family riding, but I have to work hard to get the family involved (promise free cake).


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (6 Jun 2015)

Juggling life, work, family, and cycling is always a challenge I agree.


----------



## jnrmczip (6 Jun 2015)

Schedule in a day for a ride let your partner know this is your day but in return let her schedule a day for herself where you be dad and look after the house this way you both get time off to do something you enjoy ??


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2015)

One of our club members used to get out at 4am everyday for a 2 or 3 hour ride. He started work at 7.30 he was in his sixties at the time.


----------



## Mandragora (6 Jun 2015)

Easytigers said:


> TBH it's not great but have been working through lunch most days as* I've committed to running clubs before and after school a few days a week*...maybe I'm stretching myself a bit too far...difficult as I want to give the kids as many opportunities as poss.



You - or the kids? If it's the kids, are you also a runner as well as a cyclist? If you also enjoy running, at this period in your life, where time is compressed, I know this might be controversial, I think that but an hour of running will give you more 'bang for the buck' in terms of challenge than an hour on the bike. (Nothing scientific in that, BTW, just thinking of my own experience - at 55 I've quite happily done a couple of hours on the bike this afternoon - and though I was running a lot at one point in my life, 40-50 minutes running at pace would definitely have given me the same lift that the couple of hours on the bike this afternoon has done). If not, could you take the bike with you and get out for a quick tootle, while the kids are running?


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Jun 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> I find 7am on a Sunday morning a great time to go out. I set the kids up with a movie (4 and 8 year olds), leave the wife in bed to snooze and pop out for 2-3 hours. The kids get their movie, if they are not fighting the wife gets a bit of a lie in and I get to go out on one of the bikes. Other than that it is a turbo in the garage or a mid week blast or two. During summer I get the trailgator out for some family riding, but I have to work hard to get the family involved (promise free cake).



+1

I was looking to join a club two months ago but they go out too late. I ride whenever I can which isn't much. Evening runs are easier.

Hope to be out at 6:30 tomorrow, back at 8:30


----------



## screenman (6 Jun 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> +1
> 
> I was looking to join a club two months ago but they go out too late. I ride whenever I can which isn't much. Evening runs are easier.
> Hope to be out at 6:30 tomorrow, back at 8:30



There will certainly be members of that club that will want to join you on those rides.

We have a 175 members in our club, sometimes only a few on the club run, the rest are out riding with club mates at other times.


----------



## Captain Scarlet (14 Jun 2015)

Similar to yourself. I start work between 6 and 7am and can finish anything up to 7pm some days depending what's on. Because of this I'll give up things to spend time with our son.

He loves cycling too which helps. So we often get out at weekends , but for my personal rides I'll do the bed time routine and when he's settled by around 8pm I'll head out for up to 2 hours.

Time of year doesn't matter to me and I have to say I quite like rising in the cold and dark in the winter.


----------

